# Former SAL college, Jalan Tun Razak, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, January 2017



## HughieD (Jan 19, 2017)

*1. The History*
This is the former complex of the SAL College on Jalan Tun Razak. It occupies a fair sized plot of land and now it is pretty overgrown. SAL is an abbreviation of Setia, Amanah and Luhur, meaning Loyalty, Trustworthiness and Nobility. Founded in 1982, since its inception, SAL maintained a strong commitment to the ideals of educational freedom exercised in an academic and intellectual environment. The double-storey bungalows with a courtyard pre-date the second world war. During the war itself they were apparently used as Japanese comfort women houses. After the war, they housed government officers and then, in turn, were occupied by Limkokwing College of Art and Sal College. The buildings have been abandoned for approximately 10 years. 

*2. The Explore*
Right next to Jalan Tun Razak, this was a very easy access and explore. There was plenty to look at in terms of the buildings but like a lot of KL derps, there was not a great deal inside. All in all though it made for a relaxed explore.
*
3. The Pictures*


img8633 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8631 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8607 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8609 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8611 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8613 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8614 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8615 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8616 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8618 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8621 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8622 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8623 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8625 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8626 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8627 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8628 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8629 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8632 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 20, 2017)

Very nice houses. looking at them I get the feeling of servants serving on the veranda, housekeepers keeping the house clean. A typical looking colonial house. Could be worth a renovation. I'm liking your posts from Malaya.


----------



## SS_EXplorer (Jan 20, 2017)

Awesome Pics & good quality camera!  Canon>?


----------



## HughieD (Jan 21, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I'm liking your posts from Malaya.


Cheers Hugh....one more to come..



SS_EXplorer said:


> Awesome Pics & good quality camera!  Canon>?


Cheers mate. Yup.. Canon 60D. Using kit 18-135mm lense. Just got a 10-18mm wide angle but didn't take it on this trip.


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 21, 2017)

You don't half get about do you!? Really enjoyed your last lot, sorry for the lack of comments, family stuff n all that. Lovely stuff, thanks as always for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> You don't half get about do you!? Really enjoyed your last lot, sorry for the lack of comments, family stuff n all that. Lovely stuff, thanks as always for sharing!



My pleasure mate. Glad you liked them. Nothing spectacular but from a different part of the world...


----------

